# Permit Party Spreadsheet?



## sgyetvai (Apr 22, 2016)

Howdy good river folks.

I am trying to organize multiple permit applications for a permit party. Does anyone have a slick "permit party" spreadsheet they would be willing to share?

Thanks!
Stevan (AKA Rickshaw)


----------



## desertSherpa (Feb 27, 2013)

Stevan,
You just missed the Adobe White Water club permit discussion meeting yesterday. It focused on this issue (or were you there? I missed it)


----------



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

Check this out. Should be helpful. 

We also have a great resource/info page on our website!


----------



## gwheyduke (Jul 3, 2008)

Not a spreadsheet, but Down River has a good packet with information on each permit. https://downriverequip.com/permit-information-page/


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

4CRS said:


> Check this out. Should be helpful.
> 
> We also have a great resource/info page on our website!


Ruby- Horsethief should read, "resevations accepted up to 60 days prior to launch"


----------



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

My mistake. It's fixed. Thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## Rojo (May 31, 2012)

*Group permit tracking spreadsheet*

OP, I sent you a PM requesting your e-mail so I can reply and provide word doc permit info from Adobe Meeting and personal excel calendar that I use to keep organized.


----------



## sgyetvai (Apr 22, 2016)

*Permit Party Spreadsheet*

I never received your PM request. Hmmm?


----------



## Rojo (May 31, 2012)

*PM test*

Just resent as e-mail and as separate PM, both through MB.


----------

